# What gears can i plow in?



## Palmeron18 (Sep 22, 2009)

I searched the forum to try and determine what gear i should plow in. Is it best to always plow with overdrive off? does that make it better for the transmission but just burn more fuel? is it good to plow in 1st or 2nd? all posts were concerning shifting or tranny problems that i found in the search. can someone explain what the difference is between od and non-od.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

Always like to hear people's thoughts on this as well


----------



## mxjake387 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ive heard that its recommended to stay out of overdrive, but not completely sure this is true.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Well this is JMO... i plow in 1st gear.... all the way down... In my thinking, i figure, your going along about 20 km/h in first, when you get to the end of the pile and let off the gas the first thing the truck does is shift into second... then as your coming to a stop its back into first, then you drop it into reverse... By plowing in first you elminate 2 un-necessary shifts.... times that by 500+ direction changes per event and that adds up... I cant see why you'd need 2nd gear to plow with to begin with... thats just way to fast... plus if you dont got a allison, the slightly higher rpms going ahead will help charge up your battries... 

Thats just my thoughts, many may be different.... plus its simple.... drop the shifter all the way to the bottom, not just 2 clicks


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

your owners manual is the best place to find this answer. Most owners manuals will tell you not to tow in OD, I would think that applies to plowing as well.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

My mechanic said plow in drive or lower only as most vehicles od is shared with reverse! Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

We plow in first, and only first. Thats one of the first things we ask a driver when we are in need of a new driver. There is no need to even go into second when plowing, if you need second normally means your going to fast. And before I get quote or anything. This is just our view point on the issue and practice. I've never looked for backing research into it, nor do I think I would find it cause it's just not something people look into much


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In drive and go. If your truck is struggling that much you better take a smaller bite.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

grandview;856616 said:


> In drive and go. If your truck is struggling that much you better take a smaller bite.


Thats the same thing i do. Unless your driving fast your truck will never see overdrive anyway. I'll ask my transmission guy and see what he says.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

think of it this way. your transmition knows what it can take and what gear it needs to be in for what load is on it. so you should be able to just throw it in overdrive and go. but if you insist on shifting into a specific gear, what kind of truck are you driving? if it is a ford and you start out shifting an auto, you HAVE to start in first. if you start in second, the trans is locked in second and that is harder on the tranny. i cant say for sure for dodge or chevy but i know this is fact with ford so keep that in mind. but as stated before, if you have trouble in overdrive, maybe you need a smaller bite or a new tranny.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

............


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Triple L;856639 said:


> ............


What was that? You were going to tell us how you plow in neutral?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i run in 4low o/d locked out and in D or first its worked well. after the last tranny install right after we got the truck the tranny guy said to use 4low to help take stress off the tranny.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Drive is the way my manual says it. The chevy dealer said DRIVE, that's why they call it an automatic transmission. If you shift down to 1st, it doesn't shift up. If you start out in 2nd, it starts and stays in 2nd. I've been plowing since 1975 and I have replaced 3 transmissions. Take care of the truck and it will take care of you, otherwise put your preferred wrecker service on you speed dial.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

4HI, put it in D and drop the blade. You'll never plow in OD unless you're going like 45mph. IIRC you don't want to go over 10-12mph while plowing.

If your truck has a tow/haul mode you should switch it on when you plow. OD on or off shouldn't really matter much.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I thinkmost of the issues arise from rocking the gear selector from R to D while the truck is still in motion. As for me I run with the OD off when I am plowing. Keeping the \rpm's up helps cool the trans in between lots and charges the battery a little bit more. While plowing I generally just use R and D. Shifting between gears slowly and mixing up the snow depths on a larger lot. Temperature in the trans is a killer!!!! When plowing on gravel and deeeep snow I might even drop her in 4 low!!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Triple L;856583 said:


> Well this is JMO... i plow in 1st gear.... all the way down... In my thinking, i figure, your going along about 20 km/h in first, when you get to the end of the pile and let off the gas the first thing the truck does is shift into second... then as your coming to a stop its back into first, then you drop it into reverse... By plowing in first you elminate 2 un-necessary shifts.... times that by 500+ direction changes per event and that adds up... I cant see why you'd need 2nd gear to plow with to begin with... thats just way to fast... plus if you dont got a allison, the slightly higher rpms going ahead will help charge up your battries...
> 
> Thats just my thoughts, many may be different.... plus its simple.... drop the shifter all the way to the bottom, not just 2 clicks


 Very good post and very very good procedure to follow. The less it shifts the less heat and wear it produces. No point in letting it upshift unnecessarily 10 ft before you're about to stop anyway. I'll bet your trans guy hates you.

And for those not sure, OD on or off makes absolutely no difference when traveling under 30 MPH anyway. Holding it in the correct gear for the job is far more important.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the only time o/d off does make a differance when in 4low, if you leave it on when in drive it will shift into it. otherwise it doesnt really matter.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

This seems to be a question that has been around for a while... Everyone has a different view.. I have plowed with many different makes and models.. The majority being GMC/Chevy. I have destroyed transmissions from plowing.. Heck I have destroyed just about everything that can be destroyed.. all makes and models..
I would like to state that I am abusive on my trucks by most peoples standards..

However.. I have NEVER!!!!! Not once had tranny issues with a vehicle that I only plow in 1..(all the way down). When I say Never I mean Never .. Old or new trucks... I make all my guys do it now.. If you don't,, you are fired!! If I catch you.. You are fired.

It sounds harsh.. yes I agree.. but I could have puchased a very nice home just on the money I have spent repairing transmissions.. After Implementing my rule. $0 on transmission rebuilds.. One would say they build them better now ??? I would say they have found how to build them as cheap as possible!! 
Protect your investment plow in 1


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Have been thinking.... With all the programers on the newer trucks and the availability of changing shift patterns would it possible to activate a switch inside the truck which would lock the trans in first gear and reverse??? Thus only having to go from R to D, letting the computer do the rest of the work. Instead of the Crazy Larry have a Snow plow trans saver package.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

until you pull out on the road and forget that you've got it locked in first LOL...

Puttin it in first isnt that hard of a job is it Daff?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Just wondered if it was possible, moving the selector isn't alot of work but gets old to the person who doesn't understand the true benifits of doing it. The newer Dodges have 3 settings on the trans. Normal, tow/haul and O/D OFF. Wondered if it was possible to add a forth!! Myself I push snow like there is an egg under my foot. Use common sense and take smaller bites if the going gets tough. Never lost a trans yet but every advantage will help in the long run!!!

Perhaps a cable running in parallel to the kick down cable in the older stuff, fooling the trans thinking it is under WOT thus holding it in 1st..


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;856934 said:


> Have been thinking.... the Crazy Larry have a Snow plow trans saver package.


The transmission places would be upset..LOL sounds like a great idea.. Except it would probably void the warranty..


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

mayhem;856662 said:


> 4HI, put it in D and drop the blade. You'll never plow in OD unless you're going like 45mph. IIRC you don't want to go over 10-12mph while plowing.
> 
> If your truck has a tow/haul mode you should switch it on when you plow. OD on or off shouldn't really matter much.


Exactly. How friggin fast are people plowing?


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

i usually use drive in 4L in our old 77 chevy k10, its not that i go that fast unless i know ive got some distance and a clear area, and even so, MAYBE(used loosely) 15-20MPH, so i doubt theres any harm being done. as a semi truck driver, i was always taught to use the power of the motor, not the RPMs to get the job done. also saves fuel


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

i guess i should mention it has a 3 spd tranny


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;856956 said:


> Just wondered if it was possible, moving the selector isn't alot of work but gets old to the person who doesn't understand the true benifits of doing it. The newer Dodges have 3 settings on the trans. Normal, tow/haul and O/D OFF. Wondered if it was possible to add a forth!! Myself I push snow like there is an egg under my foot. Use common sense and take smaller bites if the going gets tough. Never lost a trans yet but every advantage will help in the long run!!!
> 
> Perhaps a cable running in parallel to the kick down cable in the older stuff, fooling the trans thinking it is under WOT thus holding it in 1st..


It's been discussed before. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62818


----------



## fourthcoastcont (Sep 17, 2009)

If you plow with a truck meant for plowing you don't really need 4 wheel drive. We plow in 2 high with the amount of weight fisher manuals said and D. We only use 4 high if needed and still D


----------



## BrewCityTommy (Aug 7, 2009)

Grampa Plow;856656 said:


> Drive is the way my manual says it. The chevy dealer said DRIVE, that's why they call it an automatic transmission. If you shift down to 1st, it doesn't shift up. If you start out in 2nd, it starts and stays in 2nd. I've been plowing since 1975 and I have replaced 3 transmissions. Take care of the truck and it will take care of you, otherwise put your preferred wrecker service on you speed dial.


my chevy and explorer will start in 1st but only make 1 shift ,to 2nd, when in 2. same for 3, but 3 shifts to 3rd. it still starts in 1st when in 2 or 3, i dont know if 2nd would be safe to go from a stop, wouldnt it bog the motor? i know my stick car wont get going in 2nd from a stop without very tricky clutch and acceleration moves....im pretty sure


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

A transmission shop told me Over Drive was for Interstate highways only when speeds are above 55 MPH. For automatic. Just used Drive. If left in low gear too long tranny will over heat & make engine over heat if doesn't have a tranny cooler on them.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

WeDoSnowplowing;863143 said:


> For automatic. Just used Drive. If left in low gear too long tranny will over heat & make engine over heat if doesn't have a tranny cooler on them.


Sounds like they were attempting to drum up a little business.

Manually holding it in a specific gear beside drive will not contribute to overheating. It'll overheat if the coolers too small regardless of what gear you do or do not hold it in. If it gets hot you're working it too hard or the coolers too small...


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;856934 said:


> Have been thinking.... With all the programers on the newer trucks and the availability of changing shift patterns would it possible to activate a switch inside the truck which would lock the trans in first gear and reverse??? Thus only having to go from R to D, letting the computer do the rest of the work. Instead of the Crazy Larry have a Snow plow trans saver package.


That Is one great Idea Daffwesport........Even If there was a separate shifter Foot Switch that would go from Reverse to firstpayup


----------



## AUB1 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm seeing different opinons here. When doing driveways in medium depth snow, should I be plowing in 4low, or 4hi? I'm running an older truck and would like to know which would be better for my tranny?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

AUB1;865288 said:


> I'm seeing different opinons here. When doing driveways in medium depth snow, should I be plowing in 4low, or 4hi? I'm running an older truck and would like to know which would be better for my tranny?


 Generally you go by feel. You can "feel" when or if the truck is working hard. If the snow is deep or heavy or the drives are steep, or if its working hard for too long 4 low is then a good choice. Takes much strain off the transmission.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

check with the trans shop you trust
mine is a 30year business and he told me that 
a. use synthetic fluid -- I do
b. use a trans temp gauge -- I do
c. use 4Low so the trans will shift (on longer drives) and go into higher gears which ( he says) will let 
the trans run cooler -- so I do 
d. when the temp goes too warm, pick up the blade and go for a cruise to cool it -- I do

btw: I have tried plowing in 4 high. And I sincerely believe I use more fuel.
I refill after every day of plowing. And the extra fuel consumption is well documented.
no real explanation

go back to the first line: listen to the guy that will rebuild the trans

tc


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

you use more fuel because you need more of the power the engine is capable of making, which requires more air fuel mixture and therefore less economy. by using 4Low, the gear ratio is different and while there are higher RPMs, you are using less power from teh motor(therefore less strain on the tranny=less heat for both engine and tranny)


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

1st gear only - I don't want any shifting - My Blazer has 255k Miles and the original Engine and transmission. 
4x4 Hi - Never needed 4x4 Lo - I don't think I have even put my trucks in 4x4 Lo.

I guess 4x4 Lo would be handy if your pulling tree stumps.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I use 4-Lo in my '97 Powerstroke. Less strain on the tranny.



AUB1;865288 said:


> I'm seeing different opinons here. When doing driveways in medium depth snow, should I be plowing in 4low, or 4hi? I'm running an older truck and would like to know which would be better for my tranny?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow lots of good and bad info in this thread! 

Listen to the guys who said your truck won't shift into OD when plowing anyway, and, shift as little as possible.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I talked to my trans guy last night. He told me to put it in drive and go. he said the only thing not to do was change gears while the truck is moving at all. He was speaking specifically about trucks with trans coolers, he said if you don't have one and your pushing snow or towing you'll be seeing him real soon.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

JDiepstra;867253 said:


> Wow lots of good and bad info in this thread!
> 
> Listen to the guys who said your truck won't shift into OD when plowing anyway, and, shift as little as possible.


If it is in D ( The D NOT in a circle). It should not go into OD the D in a circle. We need a transmission shops INPUT on this 1.
When I go my new transmission automatic one. I was told not to use OD the D in a circle unless I was on a interstate going over 60 MPH. This transmission had a GPS thing on it to report back to them where I was & what gear. IF I WAS IN OVERDRIVE ON A NORMAL ROAD NOT ON A INTERSTATE I JUST VOIDED THE WARRANTY. On that new transmission. Warranty was 50,000 miles or 5 years parts & labor. Which ever came 1st. Lets say the 5 years came 1st. I have have over 209,000 miles on it.Someone told some good info on the OverDrive.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

WeDoSnowplowing;867282 said:


> If it is in D ( The D NOT in a circle). It should not go into OD the D in a circle. We need a transmission shops INPUT on this 1.
> When I go my new transmission automatic one. I was told not to use OD the D in a circle unless I was on a interstate going over 60 MPH. This transmission had a GPS thing on it to report back to them where I was & what gear. IF I WAS IN OVERDRIVE ON A NORMAL ROAD NOT ON A INTERSTATE I JUST VOIDED THE WARRANTY. On that new transmission. Warranty was 50,000 miles or 5 years parts & labor. Which ever came 1st. Lets say the 5 years came 1st. I have have over 209,000 miles on it.Someone told some good info on the OverDrive.


Seriously?!? I'm not biting on this one. Your telling me they are going to analyze year's of data to try and void your warranty?
Lets just say that they take 1 sample per second. That is a minimum resolution to get any useful data for this kind of event. 
That's 86,400 points of data per day - 31,536,000 per year. 
To find that 5 minutes that you drove in overdrive in some location that may or may not have been mapped for the GPS unit??

Reminds me of my parents telling me to stay in bed because the monster under my bed will get me as soon as my foot touched the floor.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think a lot of this plow in D or Not depends on the transmission model and Make. 
My first plow truck was a 87 GMC 3/4 ton - but it had a 700R in it.
The truck was my Uncles and it was his pride and joy. Had never had a plow on it or pulled a trailer until I got it.
It didn't last one night plowing and the torque converter went out in it. I was plowing in D. I didn't know any different. 
That is why I am a little gun shy when guys are saying to plow in D. Your transmission may be designed to do that. 
But pulling a transmission out of a 4x4 with the transfer case and all is not fun. So I think I will stick with just using 1st gear. I haven't lost a transmission yet using that method. I have the other way.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

nate456789;867323 said:


> Seriously?!? I'm not biting on this one. Your telling me they are going to analyze year's of data to try and void your warranty?
> Lets just say that they take 1 sample per second. That is a minimum resolution to get any useful data for this kind of event.
> That's 86,400 points of data per day - 31,536,000 per year.
> To find that 5 minutes that you drove in overdrive in some location that may or may not have been mapped for the GPS unit??
> ...


They been having alot of problems with OverDrive going after 45,000 Due to the customer said I used the D in the circle all the time. Beacause 55 MPH is the starting point to change into OverDrive. IF PLOWING SNOW AT MPH ABOVE STATEMENT THAT COME WITH THE SNOWPLOW SOMETHING GOING TO HAPPEN TO THE TRANSMISSION. Why should they replace a $3,500.00 transmission when the driver is reason why it went out.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

nate456789;867400 said:


> I think a lot of this plow in D or Not depends on the transmission model and Make.
> My first plow truck was a 87 GMC 3/4 ton - but it had a 700R in it.
> The truck was my Uncles and it was his pride and joy. Had never had a plow on it or pulled a trailer until I got it.
> It didn't last one night plowing and the torque converter went out in it. I was plowing in D. I didn't know any different.
> ...


700R 4 is what I running. My 1st one went out at 65,000 miles. Second one still going at 209,000 - 65,000 = 144,000 on the replacement tranny. Also been changing the fluid & filter every 10,000 to 12, 000.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

WeDoSnowplowing;867483 said:


> They been having alot of problems with OverDrive going after 45,000 Due to the customer said I used the D in the circle all the time. Beacause 55 MPH is the starting point to change into OverDrive. IF PLOWING SNOW AT MPH ABOVE STATEMENT THAT COME WITH THE SNOWPLOW SOMETHING GOING TO HAPPEN TO THE TRANSMISSION. Why should they replace a $3,500.00 transmission when the driver is reason why it went out.


Hmmm ... My comment was directed at your statement of just driving down the road in overdrive, you stated that your guy told you that they were logging all that information along with GPS. 
My point was the amount of data collected would be a lot and nobody in their right mind would use a system like that to validate a warranty.
I could see collecting that information if a temp or something went out of a safe range, but not constantly collecting that data. Maybe your guy didn't explain it correctly to you, or maybe he didn't completely know.
But either way I would have a hard time owning a truck that just driving down the road I couldn't drive in OD. I have to remember to shift into overdrive at a certain speed?
Then shift it out under that speed or void my warranty? I thought that automatic transmissions mean they are automatic.

On your last comment - I would hope nobody would be plowing at speed higher than 5 to 10 mpg. Especially 55mph - That would be a little dangerous.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

nate456789;867506 said:


> Hmmm ... My comment was directed at your statement of just driving down the road in overdrive, you stated that your guy told you that they were logging all that information along with GPS.
> My point was the amount of data collected would be a lot and nobody in their right mind would use a system like that to validate a warranty.
> I could see collecting that information if a temp or something went out of a safe range, but not constantly collecting that data. Maybe your guy didn't explain it correctly to you, or maybe he didn't completely know.
> But either way I would have a hard time owning a truck that just driving down the road I couldn't drive in OD. I have to remember to shift into overdrive at a certain speed?
> ...


That right why should they fork out $3,500.00 replace tranny + labor to R & R it. When customer not doing what they are told how to drive. Or $3,000.00 for as is ones. I paid an extra $500.00 for 50,000 miles or 5 year warranty. Which maybe a GPS thing.
Now they are doing something if OverDrive is bad No longer under warrenty Due to wrong gear being used. The Local JEGS Trannsion dealer here.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

WeDoSnowplowing;867282 said:


> We need a transmission shops INPUT on this


They already did....

Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

might explain why our truck shifts rough and leaks tranny fluid somewhere.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

B&B;856686 said:


> Very good post and very very good procedure to follow. The less it shifts the less heat and wear it produces. No point in letting it upshift unnecessarily 10 ft before you're about to stop anyway. I'll bet your trans guy hates you.
> 
> And for those not sure, OD on or off makes absolutely no difference when traveling under 30 MPH anyway. Holding it in the correct gear for the job is far more important.


And we thought you were just a pretty face. 



brad96z28;858725 said:


> Exactly. How friggin fast are people plowing?


You really want to know? :waving:

The other thing that no one has talked about yet is the torque curve of your engine and keeping your RPM's just a tad over that number so if you bog down you are immediately at max torque.


----------



## deebo1133 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have not seen a good argument yet against why the least amount of shifts possible would be the best case scenario. The only thing I can think of is a longer shift from reverse to 1. Plowing in 1 seems to be a no brainer. Does anyone have a good argument against plowing in 1?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

deebo1133;869093 said:


> I have not seen a good argument yet against why the least amount of shifts possible would be the best case scenario.


Why? Because there is no argument about the least amount of shifts as practical as being beneficial, it's a no brainer if you understand the workings of a transmission.


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

I tell my guys to put the truck in neutral, get out and push from the back, That's how we plow!


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok I have one for everyone. I have to run about 30 miles up the highway tomorrow with the plow on, to do a prep on it and to put the backdrag on. then 30 miles back

Should I take the O/D off? probably will not be traveling faster than 45 but would 55 be ok?


----------



## deebo1133 (Sep 11, 2009)

B&B;869225 said:


> Why? Because there is no argument about the least amount of shifts as practical as being beneficial, it's a no brainer if you understand the workings of a transmission.


I agree completely... but we have people claiming tranny people tell them to plow in Drive. Is it just the people that plow in 4WL? I am not trying to be a smarty here, just trying to learn.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

make it go forward. plow. make it go backward. plow. 

repeat.

cash checks.

repeat.


----------



## Shadowman_14 (Nov 16, 2009)

get a manual tranny with a tach, no choices to be made then. you choose when it shifts!:waving:


----------



## Matts Kitty (Nov 14, 2009)

I plow in over drive with the tow haul on in the parking lots. Always come to a complete stop then put it in reverse. Other wise I get a chattering in reverse. Take it out of tow haul to plow the road to the parking lot or the engine will race. My older trucks with the C6 I plowed in 1st gear. I have great luck with my ford diesel transmissions. Very seldom have used the 4 Low. We plow very fast.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

WeDoSnowplowing;867282 said:


> If it is in D ( The D NOT in a circle). It should not go into OD the D in a circle. We need a transmission shops INPUT on this 1.
> When I go my new transmission automatic one. I was told not to use OD the D in a circle unless I was on a interstate going over 60 MPH. This transmission had a GPS thing on it to report back to them where I was & what gear. IF I WAS IN OVERDRIVE ON A NORMAL ROAD NOT ON A INTERSTATE I JUST VOIDED THE WARRANTY. On that new transmission. Warranty was 50,000 miles or 5 years parts & labor. Which ever came 1st. Lets say the 5 years came 1st. I have have over 209,000 miles on it.Someone told some good info on the OverDrive.


When Chevy first started putting 4 speed automatics in full size trucks in the late 80's, they were telling everyone this...my brother was among them. In my opinion its pure garbage and just doesn't make sense. When you go from park to the OD setting on your tranny and drive around town, there is no difference in the truck's shifting pattern or transmission usage below 40-45mph, which is right around where the thing might actually slip into OD on level ground and low throttle inputs (my 6.0 4sp goes into OD just under 45). OD is just a top gear, nothing more...technically its ANY forward gear with a final ratio lower than 1:1, meaning that you're turning the axle more than one revolution for every revolution of the driveshaft. Some cars (a few Corvettes come to mind) have more than one OD gear.

Driving around town with your truck in OD is not going to hurt anything...driving your truck around town with an improperly cooled transmission is going to kill it though.

I'd like to see the GPS unit they put into your transmission...I think the guy outright lied right to your face. What kind of truck is this in? What kind of transmission shop? Do they have you come in once a year so they can update the GPS maps to account for new roads, dump the unit's memory and such? Where is it logging the route info to? Can you get access tot he data it logs? If its logging years worth of driving routes and combining that with transmission shifting info and driver gear selection, its generating way, way too much information to be stored in any GPS unit...especially one made 5 or more years ago. Sorry, but you were fed a line here.

I'm not trying to be argumentative or insulting, but this is making absolutely zero sense to me here.


----------

